# "Oh! I Get Rated too?!"



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah - out of 1,000+ passengers I've taken not many realize that they get rated too -
Usual Conversation...

_"You know it's a reciprocal rating system, right?"
"What's My rating?"
"Give me $10 and I'll tell you"
"Hahaha!"
"No, seriously...!"_​


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I would tell them that if they give me a 5, I will give them a 5.


----------

